# New Beetle Convertible leak



## NBTC (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi all, 2003 NB Turbo Conv, leaks at top of driver's rear window at seam in top seal. Service advisor says they checked a car on the lot and it did the same thing. No other part of the top to window seals leak anywhere on the car. Does anyone else have a similar leak or have you heard of a fix? 
Service advisor said they didn't want to adjust or try to fix anything because they "would probably cause more problems". And also "It's a convertible, it's gonna leak". While that may have been true in 1973, I don't think todays cars are quite that way. Any tips or feedback appreciated.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible leak (NBTC)*

There is a TSB (#6103 if memory serves) for a replacement of a header gadget thingy on top of the windshield, it covers a number of 2003 models within a certain serial number parameter. I called my dealership and although mine was in the number range, I have suffered no leaks or wind noise whatsoever, and apparently the fix involves drilling of the header and ordering the part and etc. etc. (dealer gobbledeegook







), so I decided against it. I wish I was more helpful, but this back a month or two ago... ask your friendly neighborhood tech advisor about this, hope it helps your situation...


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible leak (NBTC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBTC* »_Hi all, 2003 NB Turbo Conv, leaks at top of driver's rear window at seam in top seal. Service advisor says they checked a car on the lot and it did the same thing. No other part of the top to window seals leak anywhere on the car. Does anyone else have a similar leak or have you heard of a fix? 
Service advisor said they didn't want to adjust or try to fix anything because they "would probably cause more problems". And also "It's a convertible, it's gonna leak". While that may have been true in 1973, I don't think todays cars are quite that way. Any tips or feedback appreciated.

Are you talking about leaking from the small rear window on the driver's side? I have one of the earlier turbo NBC models and mine doesn't leak. If anything, I am more suspect of leakage coming from the seal/gasket between the front and rear windows.
The technical service bulletin boogety is refering to is TSB #0303 (NHTSA #285465) Summary: "Convertible top frame, modifying to new roof leading edge trim." I have not idea what that means. You can check edmunds.com for tech service bulletins.
-Ben


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I've talked with my dealer about the TSB that's out on the NBCs. They told me that it relates to cars that have to have the roof leading edge trim replaced.
I too have an early NBC 1.8T and I don't have any leaks to speak of. I've noticed that while washing the car I will get a few drops of water on the inside of the car where you speak of, but nothing that I would call a leak.
FYI: Though modern day convertibles are a huge improvement over those of yore, they aren't 100% waterproof.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible leak (NBTC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBTC* »_*snip* ... Service advisor said they didn't want to adjust or try to fix anything because they "would probably cause more problems". And also "It's a convertible, it's gonna leak". While that may have been true in 1973, I don't think todays cars are quite that way. Any tips or feedback appreciated.

Like Ben and Dave, I also have an early '03 turbo NBC and NO LEAKS here either (knock on wood). And for the record, my '73 Super Beetle 'vert doesn't leak either! Come to think of it, neither did my '82 Rabbit 'vert, '88 Cabriolet or '00 Cabrio








Dealers!












_Modified by vwdeluxe at 12:34 AM 1-8-2004_


----------

